# Ice fishing in Canada



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.abay.com/alexandriabaynynews1526.htm


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to crazy for me. I love how he just puts a bath robe on and sits down after he gets out of the water!


----------



## karenstephens22 (Jan 5, 2010)

First you need someone who is experienced, a guide of sorts. If you are driving there bring an ice shack on a trailer. Generally at this time of year the holes will freeze over as soon as you drill them unless you have the shack, then it may take a few seconds longer. The international laws have changed recently because of Homeland Security so you will need a passport, but I would go to The Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources website to find out what the law changes require, just follow the links below.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Crap, I get cold just watching it.


----------

